# My new Boxy winders



## Phaedrus29

I just received some new winders today. I had a 2-watch winder from ABest and liked it a lot, but I wanted to have capacity for 3 watches. I decided to go with 3 of these new winders from ABest, the Boxy Brick Winder System.

Here are some pics:





The neat thing about these winders is that you can use up to 12 of them on one power cord (with a special adapter plate). You can stack up to 3 on top of one another like I have with just one cord (without the adapter plate). In this pic you can see that there's just one cord plugged into the bottom winder but supplying power to all three winders:



The nice thing is that, if I end up adding another auto to my collection, I can just buy 1 more Boxy winder (and the adapter plate) and stack them. I figure this will save a lot of cash down the road instead of buying a whole new 4-watch winder. And the price for each individual Boxy isn't bad, relative to other winders.

Some other pics:





I haven't owned these long enough to write a thorough review, but so far so good. They operate very quietly. They run differently from my older ABest--every so often they rotate a large number of times...like 30 rotations or so. Then they pause for a while before rotating again. (My old winder would rotate once, then pause, then rotate again, etc.) I'm not sure if this new method of winding has any practical difference.

Overall, I'm happy with the purchase so far. Let me know if you have any questions, and I'll try to answer.


----------



## Docrwm

Thanks for the post. I had never heard of them before.


----------



## chihyang1

Hello! TKS for sharing the BOXY Brick Winder System, very good comments.
Here comes a blog link FYR if you are interested: http://abestwatchwinder.blogspot.com/


----------



## Beau8

Pretty innovative winder~Cheers! ;-)


----------



## crazyfingers

I was busy looking at your watches :roll:


----------



## chihyang1

Here comes the newest ADs of Brick Winder System~~~http://abestwatchwinder.blogspot.com/


----------



## thsiao

Any updates on how these winders hold up to the test of time?


----------



## Phaedrus29

Sure thing. They are still running perfectly for the most part, and I really like them. There is one issue that was really there right from the start with ONE of the winders. It was minor, and I probably could have sent the winder back to be replaced, but I decided not to go through the hassle. What happens with that one winder is, if I flick the power switch on it often does not click on...the light will not go on and the winder will not start. I need to slightly tough the OFF part of the switch and then it will turn on, and run fine without any problem whatsoever. Again, I'm sure I could have exchanged that unit right away if I had wanted to, but it is a minor issue.

So yes, I'm happy to report that as far as the time goes, all of the winders are working perfectly.

One of the greatest features of these winders is, if one of them does crap out, I can just replace that one instead of a whole 6-winder system.


----------



## thsiao

Phaedrus29 said:


> Sure thing. They are still running perfectly for the most part, and I really like them. There is one issue that was really there right from the start with ONE of the winders. It was minor, and I probably could have sent the winder back to be replaced, but I decided not to go through the hassle. What happens with that one winder is, if I flick the power switch on it often does not click on...the light will not go on and the winder will not start. I need to slightly tough the OFF part of the switch and then it will turn on, and run fine without any problem whatsoever. Again, I'm sure I could have exchanged that unit right away if I had wanted to, but it is a minor issue.
> 
> So yes, I'm happy to report that as far as the time goes, all of the winders are working perfectly.
> 
> One of the greatest features of these winders is, if one of them does crap out, I can just replace that one instead of a whole 6-winder system.


Thanks for the update! Wow I'm totally sold now... these will be my future winders for sure. And yes, the fact that you can replace one if it breaks makes it totally practical.


----------



## kwh3

where did you buy the winder?


----------



## Phaedrus29

I purchased mine from suzcal on ebay...good experience overall.


----------



## kwh3

how many turns per day do you have it set on compared to what your watch requires? I have a Tag I'd love to get this for, but it requires 800 turns a day, so its a bit in the middle.


----------



## kwh3

I decided to purchase one of these for my Carerra day-date. Only issue so far is that it is a bracelet strap and I have a big wrist, so the watch does not fit snugly on the foam pad. Any ideas on how to adjust the padding so that the watch will stay in place?


----------



## Phaedrus29

I had a similar issue. I just turned the pad 90 degrees, so the long way goes up/down. Kinda hard to explain...I can try to take a pic if this is unclear.


----------



## kwh3

I'm not sure I quite follow, so pictures would be great. Thanks.


----------



## Phaedrus29

Pretty straightforward, but difficult to describe. This is all I meant:










Does this help? Perhaps your wrist is too big even for the pad this way?


----------



## Phaedrus29

To answer this question, except for the Daytona, I have them all set on the lowest number of TPD (but they require 650 TPD). If you are unsure, just try the lowest setting and if your watch stops, bump it to the next.



kwh3 said:


> how many turns per day do you have it set on compared to what your watch requires? I have a Tag I'd love to get this for, but it requires 800 turns a day, so its a bit in the middle.


----------



## SwissWatchStore

We have these as well, they are fantastic Value for money, its a great brand as well, so you know you are buying Quality. Great Choice well done!


----------



## chihyang1

*BOXY Watch Winder*

Here comes some more updates regarding BOXY Watch Winder:
www.boxywatchwinder.blogspot.com/
www.watchwinder.com.tw


----------



## ondmtn

Wolf Designs has these on Sale - 75% off.

Brick Winder w/plug
WolfDesigns - Products - Brick Winder w/Adapter

Additional Brick Winders - no plug
WolfDesigns - Products - Brick Winder w/o Adapter


----------



## munch

@Phaedrus29 thanks for the review... I'm thinking of picking a set of these myself.
Question: when the unit is on pause (not powered off)... What is the state of the green LED? solid, blinking or off?

Many thanks in advance...


----------



## m4rsh4ll

Seems that we can't order these winders from Canada. I have sent an email to see if they can be shipped if I take care of the shipping, but we'll see.

Great winders and I hope everyone enjoys them!


----------



## munch

m4rsh4ll said:


> Seems that we can't order these winders from Canada. I have sent an email to see if they can be shipped if I take care of the shipping, but we'll see.
> 
> Great winders and I hope everyone enjoys them!


In Canada here too m4rsh4ll... Pls keep us posted!

Perhaps *chihyang1* can chime in... since I believe he is the developer of the Boxy Brick.

@*chihyang1* I need 6 of these! Please advise how they can be purchased for Canada...


----------



## Phaedrus29

munch said:


> @Phaedrus29 thanks for the review... I'm thinking of picking a set of these myself.
> Question: when the unit is on pause (not powered off)... What is the state of the green LED? solid, blinking or off?
> 
> Many thanks in advance...


When the unit is powered on, the green LED is on and solid, even when the winder is not actively spinning. Hope that helps.


----------



## munch

Phaedrus29 said:


> When the unit is powered on, the green LED is on and solid, even when the winder is not actively spinning. Hope that helps.


It's sure does. Thanks!


----------



## MattPap

I've just got one of these winders and I've a question: how long are pauses? I try with the intermediate level cycle, both directions: it spins for a couple of minutes then stops. And I think it's stuck for 1 hour or so. Is it normal? The green LED is solid on.


----------



## munch

Just got my set of 8 Boxy winders and mine do the same. I believe the pause is normal and is part of the TPD programming.


----------



## Phaedrus29

MattPap said:


> I've just got one of these winders and I've a question: how long are pauses? I try with the intermediate level cycle, both directions: it spins for a couple of minutes then stops. And I think it's stuck for 1 hour or so. Is it normal? The green LED is solid on.


Yes, I was worried about this at first too. It is perfectly normal operation of these winders. I wouldn't worry about it at all unless you find that your watches aren't staying wound...even after upping the TPD.


----------



## ggbeh

ondmtn said:


> Wolf Designs has these on Sale - 75% off.
> 
> Brick Winder w/plug
> WolfDesigns - Products - Brick Winder w/Adapter
> 
> Additional Brick Winders - no plug
> WolfDesigns - Products - Brick Winder w/o Adapter


Hi!

Are there any WUS members in the USA who are willing to purchase some of these boxy winder products and ship them to Australia?

I will cover all costs and happily provide a fair payment for your time and effort.

It just seems that Wolf Designs requires a US credit card and shipping address.

If anyone is interested, please PM me or post a reply here.

Thanks


----------



## century

ggbeh said:


> Hi!
> 
> Are there any WUS members in the USA who are willing to purchase some of these boxy winder products and ship them to Australia?
> 
> I will cover all costs and happily provide a fair payment for your time and effort.
> 
> It just seems that Wolf Designs requires a US credit card and shipping address.
> 
> If anyone is interested, please PM me or post a reply here.
> 
> Thanks


I would call them, as the processed my wifes Canadian CC no problem.


----------



## chihyang1

*AU Agent Information*



ggbeh said:


> Hi!
> 
> Are there any WUS members in the USA who are willing to purchase some of these boxy winder products and ship them to Australia?
> 
> I will cover all costs and happily provide a fair payment for your time and effort.
> 
> It just seems that Wolf Designs requires a US credit card and shipping address.
> 
> If anyone is interested, please PM me or post a reply here.
> 
> Thanks


*Here comes the contact information of our AU Agent:*
 *CO: WATCH WINDER WORKS *
*ATTN: MR. GEORGE TARGOWNIK *
*ADD: 545 WARRIGAL RD, ASHWOOD, MELBOURNE *
* VIC. 3147, AUSTRALIA *
*TEL: 03-98859888 *
*Watch Winder Works=*
 

*PLS feel free to drop George a line and I believe he will meet your expectation & satisfaction. 
Thank you,
Michael*


----------



## ggbeh

Great, thanks for the info guys!


----------



## ChuckW

Brookstone now has these for an attractive price. At this moment, I'm having trouble accessing the page, but after calling Brookstone, they said they were currently having problems with their site, but assured me that they did have the product. The power strip w/ four brick modules was $249.95 and each additional module is $59.95. I've heard great things about Brookstone's quad winder and this module system seemed like a great concept. I'm glad to find some positive reviews about it.

http://www.brookstone.com/4-pack-automatic-watch-winders.html?his=2~46337~2~root_category%40kwd~watch+winder&bkiid=searchResults|C4CategoryProdList1FDT|10837761


----------



## ChuckW

I received the Boxy Brick Watch Winder from Brookstone a couple weeks ago, which had them at a much better price than I've seen elsewhere on the Internet, $249.95 + sales tax and right now, they offer free shipping on orders over $99. That package includes four winding modules and a power strip. If you want to add additional modules, Brookstone sells them for $59.95. You can have as many as 12 winders on one power strip. While it's a shame to have to pay sales tax, it also means that customer service is as close as your local Brookstone store. Each winder has separate controls for power, wind direction (CW, CCW, bi-directional), and rotations per day(672, 960, 1248). There are four electrical contacts on the bottom of each module that correspond to the contacts on the power strip. If you need to stack additional modules on top, you pry the plastic plugs from the top of the box to expose the contacts there.

My watches fit snugly around the pillows and all rotate quietly. I don't have a ginormus automatic, at least nothing larger than the Deep Blue. Just to get an idea of how large a watch it would handle, I put a 50mm quartz diver on it and it seemed to barely clear the plexiglass dome cover. If I actually needed to wind a watch that size on it, I'd probably opt to leave the cover off.

Appearance-wise, it's a very nice package that's less bulky than I thought it would be. I find the green LED power lights too bright in a darkened bedroom, so taping small black cardboard squares from an empty box over the lights was an easy fix.


----------



## ChuckW

And BTW, you should check your credit card for cash back rewards for Brookstone purchases. Discovercard has 10% cash back for Brookstone as long as you access the their website through the Discovercard website portal.


----------



## Oliv

Thanks for sharing the experience on these boxy winders guys ! Appreciated.


----------



## doctor style

Good news. There is now an authorized distributor for Boxy watch winders in Canada. They are located in Mississauga, Ontario and are called Alpine International. They are available for contact at [email protected]. I've been looking around for these watch winders in my area for some time now and discovered this company from Boxy Taiwan after I inquired about their distributors.


----------



## chiromatt_17

Are these Beco Boxy winders (German Co.) just with a different brand name?

https://www.beco-lifestyle.com/inde..._id=96&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=2&lang=en

Are all the electrical specs the same?


----------



## del996

kwh3 said:


> how many turns per day do you have it set on compared to what your watch requires? I have a Tag I'd love to get this for, but it requires 800 turns a day, so its a bit in the middle.


Out of interest, how do you find out how many turns a particular watch requires a day? Or whether it needs to turn one way or both?


----------



## chihyang1

doctor style said:


> Good news. There is now an authorized distributor for Boxy watch winders in Canada. They are located in Mississauga, Ontario and are called Alpine International. They are available for contact at [email protected]. I've been looking around for these watch winders in my area for some time now and discovered this company from Boxy Taiwan after I inquired about their distributors.


Yes, BOXY has a distributor in Canada, here comes the contact detail FYR:

CO: Alpine International
ATTN: Mr. Raj Tilokani
ADD: 3105 Unity Drive, Unit 5 & 6
Mississauga, Ontario L5L 4L1, Canada.
Ph: 905-542-3913 Fax: 905-826-3396
Website: www.alpineselection.com

PLS feel free to contact above & believe Raj will meet your expectation & satisfaction.

Cheers,
*PS the acatual manufacturer is called ABEST, located in Taiwan. 
Goods are Made In Taiwan: www.watchwinder.com.tw


----------



## Coern

I just bought mine from Amazon - Brookstone has a page there! Can't wait for these to arrive!


----------



## irunsoicaneat

Coern said:


> I just bought mine from Amazon - Brookstone has a page there! Can't wait for these to arrive!


does anyone know the biggest watch you can throw into one of these guys? biggest watch i own is a "neo" white monster. i have to make a special order through my local brookstone to save $40 on shipping costs, but all sales are final. just wanted to know what the biggest watch anyone has thrown onto these boxy winders before i make the leap.


----------



## Coern

irunsoicaneat said:


> does anyone know the biggest watch you can throw into one of these guys? biggest watch i own is a "neo" white monster. i have to make a special order through my local brookstone to save $40 on shipping costs, but all sales are final. just wanted to know what the biggest watch anyone has thrown onto these boxy winders before i make the leap.


It holds the breitling navitimer world (46 mm) quite easily!


----------



## Coern

my winders and my watches.


----------



## dhl1010

Is the 'Watch Winders Set with Power Base (675918p) selling at Brookstone the same as the Boxy Brick Winder System (http://boxywatchwinder.blogspot.ca)?


----------



## dhl1010

Does the back of your Bookstone Watch Winder Module look like this?? With the 'BOXY' wordings?


----------



## Mtechnik

I have just purchased my first automatic, a Baume Classima 8851, and have been looking for a good cost efficient winder. After much research this Boxy system looks like the perfect fit! Brookstone has them on sale now set of 4 for $199 + tax, and I found a Brookstone re-seller on eBay open box for $140 shipped! They some more available if anyone else is interested. Brookstone Brick Watch Winder Set with Power Base | eBay


----------



## dvsrtns

del996 said:


> Out of interest, how do you find out how many turns a particular watch requires a day? Or whether it needs to turn one way or both?


Orbita Watchwinders has a good database with the required turns and direction for several brands and models.

Orbita Watch winders - Innovative Watch winder Designs | Orbita Watchwinders


----------



## bluebottle

Hi all, I'm being a little bit lazy resurrecting this thread but it seemed sensible - I'm trying to get a stackable watch-winding solution and I was interested in the Accuratic ones I have seen mentioned elsewhere on here. However, they won't ship to the UK and actually the units look quite large.

These appear to have been well received by other WUS members and look nice. Does anyone have any information as to where the best place to buy in the UK is please? Ideally in London or online. The usual suspects aren't helping; the Bay seems to only have them sourced from abroad (and therefore with the wrong plug!) and Amazon has one in the UK for nearly £100!

Any help gratefully received!


----------



## scottjc

From Amazon UK http://amazon.co.uk/dp/B003US4LSG

Sent from my Nokia Lumia 920 using Tapatalk


----------



## bluebottle

scottjc said:


> From Amazon UK Beco Boxy Watch Winder Modul Carbon: Amazon.co.uk: Watches
> 
> Sent from my Nokia Lumia 920 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the link, does anyone have experience of these guys? Also, I thought the winders were from a company called Abest in Taiwan but these seem to be Beco from Germany, are they the same?


----------



## scottjc

There seem to be a number of companies selling the same product, albeit with different names.
Can anyone here confirm or refute that..?
I've looked at these so many times but am still yet to pull the trigger.

Sent from my Nokia Lumia 920 using Tapatalk


----------



## little big feather

scottjc said:


> There seem to be a number of companies selling the same product, albeit with different names.
> Can anyone here confirm or refute that..?
> I've looked at these so many times but am still yet to pull the trigger.
> 
> Sent from my Nokia Lumia 920 using Tapatalk


You are correct...Typical Chinese manufacture...Buy enough and they will make it with your name on it. SCOTTJC WINDERS


----------



## bluebottle

Right - I will endeavour to post feedback in due course as I've just pulled the trigger on one of these from here.


----------



## bluebottle

Winder arrived today Royal Mail tracked. Well packaged with those polystyrene wotsit things. I have a few photos of unboxing but nothing worth posting here I don't think. Almost silent in operation and it looks ok, I wasn't expecting carbon fibre and brushed aluminium for less than a ton so I'm quite happy with it.
Incidentally, these guys include an adapter so you can power it up - there's another place on Amazon selling them at a lower price but they sting you £20 or so for the power plug.


----------



## scottjc

Glad you're happy with them so far.
I look forward to a more in-depth review.


----------



## WilyB

Thanks you all for your comments. I just took advantage of Brookstone's offer of Watch Winders Set of 4 with Power Base for $199.99.


----------



## bluebottle

Well gents, it's been a week since I took delivery of the Boxy Winder. Here's a very short (and very amateur) unboxing and review:

1. Packaging, well packaged, lots of styrofoam wotsits and the boxes neatly nestled among them - too many people put a cardboard box inside another larger box and top up with the filler, this is pointless since it leaves one side in direct contact with the outer box and you can guarantee which face of that box will receive any damage!








2. The items themselves are in their own individual boxes - beware - when buying on Amazon etc. I noticed a few sellers with seemingly good prices for the winders because there was no power adapter included. On one seller's page I saw the power brick being sold for £20 on its own! I got mine included at a reasonable £80 or so all told. I can now of course go to the cheaper guys for any more because you can run more than one off a single plug.
3. The winder is pretty simple, I haven't opened it up itself but it feels like there's just a motor assembly and small circuit board in there. It's pretty lightweight. The plastic seems reasonably strong and the domed cover feels ok, not brittle or flimsy.







Instructions are brief but sufficient. You can check the TPD and direction of wind on the Orbita Watches database - thanks to whoever it was a while back who tipped me off on that!

4. Operation - It's quiet. I mean really quiet. I live in a 4th floor flat in London, set back from the road so for London my study is quiet. I can barely hear this thing over the faint hum of my PC's fan (which itself is very quiet!) I had to take the photo below quickly because I just happened to see it was going round! (It does its turns in one burst and then sits silently for an hour before doing them again)









5. Conclusion - excellent value for money so far.
I only have one niggle which is that I have fairly large wrists - my AT is on either a strap or bracelet to fit those wrists and it's too big for the cushion - I solve this by rotating the cushion (which is basically shaped like an ice hocky puck with two cords cut across top and bottom) so that the watch fits round the full diameter of the cushion rather than in the cutouts. It works fine like this but I am careful to check I'm not straining the strap... For the NATO on my CW, it's fine, I just do it up one or two notches tighter!
For UK members I can't rank this highly enough - it's small, quiet, cheap and expandable - up to 12 by the info on the website (although you'll need special plates etc. for power). I had been looking at Accuratic's stacking model, but this is smaller and I can actually get it in the UK on a British plug - so it wins for me.


----------



## samer0214

I have the Accuratic brand of winders, similar in concept to the Boxy, with a "major" complaint, in that you have to oil the spinning drive every so often. Does the Boxy require oiling as well?


----------



## balzebub

bluebottle said:


> Well gents, it's been a week since I took delivery of the Boxy Winder. Here's a very short (and very amateur) unboxing and review:
> 
> 1. Packaging, well packaged, lots of styrofoam wotsits and the boxes neatly nestled among them - too many people put a cardboard box inside another larger box and top up with the filler, this is pointless since it leaves one side in direct contact with the outer box and you can guarantee which face of that box will receive any damage!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. The items themselves are in their own individual boxes - beware - when buying on Amazon etc. I noticed a few sellers with seemingly good prices for the winders because there was no power adapter included. On one seller's page I saw the power brick being sold for £20 on its own! I got mine included at a reasonable £80 or so all told. I can now of course go to the cheaper guys for any more because you can run more than one off a single plug.
> 3. The winder is pretty simple, I haven't opened it up itself but it feels like there's just a motor assembly and small circuit board in there. It's pretty lightweight. The plastic seems reasonably strong and the domed cover feels ok, not brittle or flimsy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instructions are brief but sufficient. You can check the TPD and direction of wind on the Orbita Watches database - thanks to whoever it was a while back who tipped me off on that!
> 
> 4. Operation - It's quiet. I mean really quiet. I live in a 4th floor flat in London, set back from the road so for London my study is quiet. I can barely hear this thing over the faint hum of my PC's fan (which itself is very quiet!) I had to take the photo below quickly because I just happened to see it was going round! (It does its turns in one burst and then sits silently for an hour before doing them again)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Conclusion - excellent value for money so far.
> I only have one niggle which is that I have fairly large wrists - my AT is on either a strap or bracelet to fit those wrists and it's too big for the cushion - I solve this by rotating the cushion (which is basically shaped like an ice hocky puck with two cords cut across top and bottom) so that the watch fits round the full diameter of the cushion rather than in the cutouts. It works fine like this but I am careful to check I'm not straining the strap... For the NATO on my CW, it's fine, I just do it up one or two notches tighter!
> For UK members I can't rank this highly enough - it's small, quiet, cheap and expandable - up to 12 by the info on the website (although you'll need special plates etc. for power). I had been looking at Accuratic's stacking model, but this is smaller and I can actually get it in the UK on a British plug - so it wins for me.


Nice review, i just bought one last month as well and i agree with all the points made. It's quiet, it gets the job done and keep my watch running. However i did have two issues with the cushion.

1. I have smallish wrist around 6.5 to 6.75" wrist so i need to wind a rubber band on the cushion to make it "smaller" so as not to strain my watch bracelet. Might be an issue for ladies?

2. The cushion isn't really very durable, mine already has some tiny "tear" in it i guess from my steel watch bracelets

But overall very good value..


----------



## bluebottle

samer0214 said:


> I have the Accuratic brand of winders, similar in concept to the Boxy, with a "major" complaint, in that you have to oil the spinning drive every so often. Does the Boxy require oiling as well?


It doesn't say so - also mine is still nearly silent so I won't fiddle unless it becomes an issue.


----------



## IveBeenMoved

I have a two Boxy system that comes with a mini cabinet that doubles as a stand for the Boxy winders and storage for up to three watches in a drawer. The drawer comes in handy for storing my quartz watches. Apparently Boxy has quite an array of stands. I've had my Boxys for about a year, and they sit on a chest of drawers about 1 metre away next to my bed. The Boxy is silent in operation and there's no need for oiling.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## scottjc

Pictures please or it doesn't exist...

Sent from my Nokia Lumia 920 using Tapatalk


----------



## IveBeenMoved

Maybe it doesn't exist.

OK, here are pictures ....

Front View:


Drawer open:


Top View:


Rear View:


Winders removed from the base and with the covers off:


Hope that shows how it works.


----------



## dalto

I just picked up the 12 winder package from Brookstone. Seems to be decent so far. It basically was the base kit of 4 + 8 additional winders + a cabinet that is also a power base.

My only complaint from initial setup is that you need to be a little careful when working with the top row to make sure you do not pull it loose.

We will have to see how long term reliability is on these.


----------



## scottjc

Congratulations. I look forward to a review after a bit of use.


----------



## Llex

Does anyone have any further long-term usage reviews of these? I'm about to hit the buy button on a set of 4.


----------



## dalto

Llex said:


> Does anyone have any further long-term usage reviews of these? I'm about to hit the buy button on a set of 4.


I have only had mine a few weeks so I cannot give you long term usage.

I can give you some feedback based the time I have spent with them so far.

So far I like them for the following reasons:

They wind my watches.
They are small. I have the 12 watch version and it takes up limited space.
They are inexpensive. Winding 12 watches for a little over $400 is hard to beat.
They are quiet. Not silent, but very quiet.

Here are my cons:

They are not firmly attached to each other so you need to hold them in place when inserting or removing a watch.
They have bright green LEDs on the front so they can be annoying in a bedroom. I actually cover them at night.

There are a couple of other things which don't effect me.

You would not be able to put the cover on with really large watches. All of my watches are in the 37-43mm range. Some of the biggest ones are fairly close to the protective covers.
The cushions appear to be setup for ~7" wrists. Mine are 6.75" so all it works fine for me. The cushions are spongy so they you probably could force a 6" bracelet on there. If you had an 8" wrist I don't think you would be able to secure a watch on a bracelet into the winder very easily.

I haven't done any type of accuracy testing since getting the winders so I can't speak to that.


----------



## Llex

dalto said:


> I have only had mine a few weeks so I cannot give you long term usage.
> 
> I can give you some feedback based the time I have spent with them so far.
> 
> So far I like them for the following reasons:
> 
> They wind my watches.
> They are small. I have the 12 watch version and it takes up limited space.
> They are inexpensive. Winding 12 watches for a little over $400 is hard to beat.
> They are quiet. Not silent, but very quiet.
> 
> Here are my cons:
> 
> They are not firmly attached to each other so you need to hold them in place when inserting or removing a watch.
> They have bright green LEDs on the front so they can be annoying in a bedroom. I actually cover them at night.
> 
> There are a couple of other things which don't effect me.
> 
> You would not be able to put the cover on with really large watches. All of my watches are in the 37-43mm range. Some of the biggest ones are fairly close to the protective covers.
> The cushions appear to be setup for ~7" wrists. Mine are 6.75" so all it works fine for me. The cushions are spongy so they you probably could force a 6" bracelet on there. If you had an 8" wrist I don't think you would be able to secure a watch on a bracelet into the winder very easily.
> 
> I haven't done any type of accuracy testing since getting the winders so I can't speak to that.


Thanks for the input. It's much appreciated! 

Waiting for mine to arrive now.


----------



## jfd55

I have the Brookstone version for 1.5 years already and it still works perfectly. Silent and reliable. It is true, perhaps depending on the watch size or weight, that after several days each module works differently (not in sync); aside of when taking a module off the base or bumping it. 

For me, it makes sense to buy another "system" since 4 modules plus the base is priced at $200 (look for offers, coupons, or the cash back on some credit cards) while each module is $60.

I got mine with low expectations and let it sit there... now I'm convinced it is worth every penny.


----------



## Raistlin1

I have had two of these Boxy box winders since summer of 2012, one of them has been on winding a watch since then and it just broke on me recently. The other one is fine but it only gets occasional use so it should not have any issues. 

Does anyone know if these Boxy box winders are shielded?


----------



## Nicodemus

I looked into ordering the quad brick from Brookestone and they advertise that it is on sale for 200 bucks but it looks like it is backordered and wont ship till Novermber 

Oddly Brookstone sells what appears to be the exact same system for 350 bucks which IS in stock...

I don't think that I want to wait 2 months for these, may need to go with something else.

BTW the Boxy manufacturer website shows that they now have the Boxy winders in different colors with some new features (although I cant find them for sale anywhere...)


----------



## ABIAS

Raistlin1 said:


> I have had two of these Boxy box winders since summer of 2012, one of them has been on winding a watch since then and it just broke on me recently. The other one is fine but it only gets occasional use so it should not have any issues.
> 
> Does anyone know if these Boxy box winders are shielded?


_
Yes this is a very good question would be very keen to know if the Mabuchi motors shielded as there doesn't seem to be any information out there available as to whether these winders have magnetic shielding protection - would be interested to hear any input/feedback on this point. Many thanks._


----------



## base615

I just pulled the trigger on a set of 4 with the 6 slot drawer. Really like it so far (only a day), ultra quiet, easy to operate.


----------



## Doherty069

Hi I know it's off topic but can anybody tell me if this watch is authentic


----------



## WiZARD7

Just some info:
I've bought a 4 pieces set from Brookstone 2 years ago. They are running non-stop since that.
1 stopped 2 month ago. I've disassembled it, and found, that there is some problem with the motor.
I've tried to source a same type of motor, but I couldn't find any to buy.

I've contacted the manufacturer, they've said that it is out of warranty, and 2 years old, so I should buy the new type from them... No thanks.
But I've found that A&A Jewelry Supply - Source Supplier for Jewelers and Gemologists is selling replacement motor, and in EU Beco Technic - Uhrentechnik und Schmucktechnik für den Fachhandel online has also replacement motor, so I've ordered from them.
With the replacement motor it was an easy, 5 minutes fix.
Now again all 4 is working fine.

edit: Boxy brick watch winder modul system Beco Birkenstock watchwinder winders Boxy - here you can find replacement parts


----------



## munch

@WiZARD7

Thanks for sharing this!!

After 5 years of continuous use, 3 of my 8 winders seem to have become increasingly noisy.

Would you mind posting direct links to the motor, or perhaps a searchable part number?


----------



## WiZARD7

munch said:


> @WiZARD7
> 
> Thanks for sharing this!!
> 
> After 5 years of continuous use, 3 of my 8 winders seem to have become increasingly noisy.
> 
> Would you mind posting direct links to the motor, or perhaps a searchable part number?


I don't know part number  check my last link, there is complete motor+gears.

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Firstimer

I just picked up one of the colored versions (well actually black) but of the type made by abest where you can eventually expand to include color as well. Just seems more 'tech' looking and cooler to me. Hopefully works the same as the others. $99.95 on Amazon for the black one. You can get the colored ones on Esslinger or Etsy for $1-$2 more.


----------



## walt hamm

The winders in the first post of this thread are the same winders sold by Brookstone--their module system. Each module has 4 electrical connections disks on top and bottom. All one has to do is stack them so the disks touch each other. I bought two of the Brookstone modules from their outlet store in Maine. Pretty quiet so far--and effective. I found the foam holders to be good albeit a little large but one can cut the foam to size. Brookstone sells each module for $59. The winders in the post just before mine look similar. The nice thing about the Brookstone winder is they have a lot of flexibility--in turns per day and direction (clock, counter clock and both).


----------



## NuclearBlast

Frineds, let`s talk about right places where we can get=buy Boxy Winders for adequate prices
Is it ebay or?


----------



## Cauhauna

WiZARD7 said:


> Just some info:
> I've bought a 4 pieces set from Brookstone 2 years ago. They are running non-stop since that.
> 1 stopped 2 month ago. I've disassembled it, and found, that there is some problem with the motor.
> I've tried to source a same type of motor, but I couldn't find any to buy.
> 
> I've contacted the manufacturer, they've said that it is out of warranty, and 2 years old, so I should buy the new type from them... No thanks.
> Bhere you can find replacement parts


great info, thank you.

edit: had to remove links due to my post count.


----------



## Altreac

Hello all,

Brand new here and this will be my first post.

I hope I'm not out of line resurrecting this thread.

Very interesting read. Lots of info.

I recently received one of these winders and a SNK809 as a gift. I never really knew about automatic watches before. They're very interesting and I'm worried about that. It seems like it can be an expensive hobby, watches.

I was wondering if anyone had any information about how these winders effect accuracy.

My SNK809 is 5 days short of one month old, so I doubt it's worked in.

I started using the winder as soon as I got the watch. I also starting tracking the watch with Atomic Time & Watch Accuracy Tool app for Android.

I'm in the process of moving right now, so my winder has been packed up for 5 days or so. I've just been wearing the watch every day to keep it up.

What I've noticed is that on the winder, it seemed to hold about +6 second give or take a fraction. Now that I've been wearing it, the average had jumped up to around +11 seconds.

I've been wearing it for at least 8 hours a day, though most days longer. 

I don't know what to make of that. Any thoughts?


----------



## ChuckW

It's not unusual for accuracy on a winder to be different from wearing a watch. Accuracy often varies by position. On a winder, it's only in one position, but on your wrist, numerous positions.


----------



## Altreac

Thanks.

I had thought that once it was going, the accuracy would stay the same. Had no idea that position of the watch could effect accuracy.

The things I didn't know I didn't know.


----------

